# Pistol identification



## Aida (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello,

I would like to figure out, based on this few very noisy pictures, which gun it is. It's semi auto (sub)compact pistol which looks as a fairly new design, but still has the metallic shine. I think it can be Beretta or Sig Sauer, but I really don't know.

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Doesn't look like either choice to me.......


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That is a tough one. Looking at several significant areas:

- Slide contours on right side

- Solid left side of slide (no cutout for ejection port or barrel breech)

- Front of trigger guard attaches to frame well in front of the ejection port (most guns would have this attachment point farther to the rear)

- Hammer vs striker fired (looks like maybe a DAO or concealed-hammer design; hammer is not visible in last photo, and may only be visible in second-to-last photo because handler is pulling trigger partially to the rear).


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

You guys need to hurry up and figure this one out. My curiosity is up now. I don't know what it is, but I found this comparison chart of "pocket pistols" that I thought was interesting.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I think I got it.

Zoraki M906 9mm Blank Pistol (click link below to see one version):

Zoraki M906 Silver Slide 9mm P.A.K. Blank*Gun - Posts - ReplicaAirguns.com - Replica Air & Blank Gun Information

Everything matches from my list above, and it even has the small roll pin that passes through the slide just forward of, and below, the rear sight. The link shows a bright chrome-plated model but there is also a matte-silver-colored version.

The fact that it is a blank-firing weapon also explains why the ammunition in the first two photos looks so short and blunt.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*DJ Niner*;
How the heck do you _do_ that?
I am in awe!


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *DJ Niner*;
> How the heck do you _do_ that?
> I am in awe!


I agree.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

+ 2 on the in awe.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

+3 on the awe, that pic is absolutely horrible to boot.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Aw, shucks. *blushes* 
Thanks for the kind words. 

I usually just use Google Images to do visual searches based on specific characteristics, and exclude models one at a time. This works best on more modern guns; many older models simply do not have enough online photos available to successfully search them out. 

I enjoy the search like some folks would enjoy a good mystery novel; call it a "whomadeit" instead of a "whodunit." :mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've learned something today

Nice going

:smt1099


----------

